# Sergio Goes Public: Trade Me



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Through his agent, Sergio has stated publically he is frustrated, says Nate has no confidence in him, and that he is not a halfcourt PG. He wants a new situation and to start all over.

http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

My thoughts are does Sergio really have to have his agent go public with this? Blazers coming off a huge win, Sergio has been playing a small role on the team and he really is in no poistion to pressure management (Blazers aren't going to let Sergio dictate when they make a trade).

I don't know what team would want Sergio straight up. Maybe as part of a package if a team is rebuilding and stock piling PGs, Sergio could be a throw in with Raef and Webster/Outlaw/Bayless trade. But, IMO, all Sergio's public statement does is cause some drama in Blazerland that isn't needed right now.

Bench him for a game and put in Bayless. That ought to teach the agent to keep this stuff in house.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What a brat. Pretty early in your career to "demand" a trade. Stuff like this just sinks a players market value.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nate is holding back both the team's success, and Sergio's. He's also limiting Rudy's effectiveness.

This team has been built to run, and Nate just can't keep up. 

We had the game under control last night until The Serge was replaced by Roy. Then we lost all composure for 5 minutes, and our lead, as our pace slowed to a crawl under Roy's lack of direction. Then we blew regulation relying on Roy's patented "waste the clock and go 1-on-1 against Artest".

Amateurish coaching is wasting all of KP's brilliant acquisitions.

Since I can't view Blazers games anyway, maybe I'll just follow Sergio and Rudy's new team. Because if Sergio goes, Rudy won't be far behind.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Pritchard: Sergio is going nowhere



> Sergio Rodriguez is not being traded any time soon, Trail Blazers general manager Kevin Pritchard said Friday morning, despite a report in a Spanish newspaper that Rodriguez and his Spanish agent, Jose Ortiz, are demanding a trade.
> 
> "We like Sergio, and we are not in any discussions,'' Pritchard said. "We want to see this team, and we want to see this team grow. It's awfully early to be even talking about this stuff.''
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

McMillan could find his way out the door before this team hits it's prime.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*UPDATE AFTER PRACTICE: Sergio is upset. He had a 20-minute sitdown with Pritchard, then spoke about his frustrations about playing time. He didn't necessarily ask for a trade, but he made it known he is having a tough time dealing with his situation. More to come ...

P.S. His leaving the bench last night was to use the bathroom. 





Right back at you you mgb


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Hey when nature calls......lol


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It's_GO_Time said:


> *UPDATE AFTER PRACTICE: Sergio is upset. He had a 20-minute sitdown with Pritchard, then spoke about his frustrations about playing time. *He didn't necessarily ask for a trade, but he made it known he is having a tough time dealing with his situation.* More to come ...
> 
> P.S. His leaving the bench last night was to use the bathroom.
> 
> ...


He didn't ask for a trade. He's doesn't like not playing much. What's new?


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> McMillan could find his way out the door before this team hits it's prime.


Yeah, right. Based one what? Because a pretty lame euro player wants more playing time? I don't see it.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

I'm very surprised this team doesn't run more. All the pieces are there to have one of the best, if not the best, offenses in the league, and they could be a great defensive team still. Also surprising since McMillan definitely had a faster offense in Seattle with Ray and Lewis.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To run you have to have good D and get rebounds. With Oden playing he will be able to get the rebounds and other players can take off after a shot goes up, but now they have to stay and get the rebound.

Unless when you mean running you mean just taking a quick shot every time down the court.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

number1pick said:


> I'm very surprised this team doesn't run more. All the pieces are there to have one of the best, if not the best, offenses in the league, and they could be a great defensive team still. Also surprising since McMillan definitely had a faster offense in Seattle with Ray and Lewis.


I live in Seattle and I remember Nate's Sonics pretty well. They were not a fast paced team. There were people in the media and the Sonic's ownership that wanted the team to run more and up the tempo. When Nate left thats what they did and it didnt work.


----------



## Blazer4ever (Feb 1, 2003)

No, don't trade Sergio, there's a much better solution - TRADE BLAKE! and if no-one wants him - waive Blake.
Against Houston, Sergio played 12 minutes and had 6 assists, more than Blake's season average. Against the Kings, in our finest win of the pre-season, Blake didn't play. Against the Jazz, Blake being on the floor in the fourth quarter led to the loss. NO MORE BLAKE!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nate's not giving Sergio many mins so your solution is to trade the PG that Nate does trust? That would probably just mean Roy and Rudy played PG most of the time.


----------



## Blazer4ever (Feb 1, 2003)

Roy, Rudy, Sergio and Bayless would be the rotation at the guard positions, yes.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Sergio's defense is just as bad as Blake's. I don't see why Sergio gets no love from Nate.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mgb said:


> Nate's not giving Sergio many mins so your solution is to trade the PG that Nate does trust? That would probably just mean Roy and Rudy played PG most of the time.


Which illustrates why Nate should go, rather than Sergio.

Neither of them is a PG,, and both are excellent SG's.

Sergio is criticized for his defense, but he is much better than either Roy or Rudy *when it comes to defending PG's*. They simply can't keep up with even bench PG's.


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

Can we just trade Nate?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

You guys are smoking sweet ganja bush. Nate has a 500 season with the youngest Blazer team ever. The team plays hard under Nate and you want to get rid of him? How many pure PG's win titles? Serg is a pure PG that cant shoot. He is Jason Kidd without the shot, and finishing. Like I said before playoff teams will defend Serg simply by staying with their men, which is something that teams do in the playoffs. Serg should be traded to a team like the Warriors. They move the ball so much its easier for a player who's only staple is vision and instincts to get off.


----------



## Blazer4ever (Feb 1, 2003)

If there's no room for Sergio on the team, there's no room for Blake either. Against Minnesota: Blake with 2 Assists in 32 minutes, Sergio with 5 in 12. If we're playing with a "point-guard" for 44 minutes why settle for the boring, untalented Blake when we have Sergio?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Blake plays with Roy- who got the majority of the assists in that game. Sergio plays w/o Roy in the game so actually has a chance to play point. We should keep in mind that Sergio's numbers will go down if he plays with Roy.

That said, I would like to see Sergio with the first unit to see what we have. More than that, I'd like to see Bayless get serious minutes because he can actually play D.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm not following much the Blazers, so let me ask... Why isn't Bayless getting any PT? Is he injured or what happened?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Bayless apparently hasn't been able to break the rotation against Blake and Rodriguez. I suspect that it's partly Nate's tendency to value experience. 

As for the people who say that Rodriguez is as good as Blake at defending PGs, I don't see it. Occasionally, he'll do a good job of staying in front of his man, but I think Blake shows more consistent effort. Neither is exactly a stopper at the 1.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Public Defender said:


> Bayless apparently hasn't been able to break the rotation against Blake and Rodriguez. I suspect that it's partly Nate's tendency to value experience.
> 
> As for the people who say that Rodriguez is as good as Blake at defending PGs, I don't see it. Occasionally, he'll do a good job of staying in front of his man, but I think Blake shows more consistent effort. Neither is exactly a stopper at the 1.


No question. I'm not a Steve Blake guy, but at least he plays fundementals defense. Sergio takes too many chances, like trying to steal the ball away from Chris Paul the other night (when he had NO chance) which lead to an easy Hornets bucket. Another play in that game was in the 4th quarter, Paul beat Sergio to a loose ball and Sergio tried to tie him up (jump ball) Again, he had no chance and ended up committing a dumb foul and sending CP3 to the line (we were over the penalty) Watching Sergio play D reminds me of "The Professor" from the "And One" show. He'll flail his arms, get up in the guys face . . . for a few seconds. Then he'll take a lazy swipe, or just get blown by.


----------

